# Supermarket near DIFC?



## cornucopia (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello - I'm going to be working in Dubai for a few months, staying in an apartment near the DIFC, with no car. Just trying to work out some of the practicalities so I can live without spending a fortune, having read some of the threads on how to do so! Can anyone tell me if there is a decent supermarket easily accessible from DIFC? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

There is a small one in Liberty Tower and another one beside the Al Marooj Rotana.


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

I use the Al Maya supermarket in Liberty Tower - seems quite reasonable and they have a wide variety of stuff - British, American and local produce

Price wise, seems to be about the same as Spinneys :thumb:


----------



## cornucopia (Apr 3, 2012)

Brilliant - thanks! Is there any British staple that's hard to get and that I should bring with me? And any other recommendations for the area would be appreciated. I'm worried that DIFC may be a bit of a ghost town at weekends and eves - seemed like that when I visited a year ago.


----------

